# Atheros drivers. ar5006eg.

## C1REX

lspci:

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

```

I've installed madwifi-ng

```

C1REX c1rex # modprobe ath_pci

C1REX c1rex # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

C1REX c1rex #
```

----------

## Jeffrey0

It might actually be a 5007EG with incorrect identification; I know mine is.

If so, you have 2 options: Applying an experimental madwifi patch which only works on x86. Most of the reports in the bug report seem to be positive.

 ndiswrapper. I've found that the WinXP 5.3.0.56 drivers from atheros.cz work well.

----------

## C1REX

I've tried the same on Ubuntu:

lspci

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
```

iwconfig shows the same.

----------

## bradbeglin

There is a third option: Upgrade to kernel 2.6.25 and use the built in ath5k driver.

----------

## C1REX

I have newest ~x86 gentoo-source 2.6.15-r2 and cannot find this driver.

EDIT: Finded. http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath5k

----------

## C1REX

 *gtbrad wrote:*   

> There is a third option: Upgrade to kernel 2.6.25 and use the built in ath5k driver.

 

OK. Installed in kernel and what then?

Any easy, noob friendly howto for gentoo user?

iwconfig shows the same.

----------

## Jeffrey0

Can you try running "lspci -v -n" and looking for the "Subsystem" value under 03:00.0 (your WLAN card entry)? You can look the value up on this database; the cards that start with "1468:04" are 5007EG, the others are 5006EG.

Now, this matters because ath5k doesn't support 5007EG yet (tried it a few hours ago). 5006EG should work fine though. If it is 5007EG then ath5k isn't an option and you should either try patching madwifi or using ndiswrapper.

----------

## C1REX

```
03:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)

        Subsystem: 103c:137b

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 16

        Memory at f2000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting <?>

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

        Kernel modules: ath5k, ath_pci

```

 So kernel drivers are not in use. How to fix it?

----------

## C1REX

dmesg fragment.

```
ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x3040

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x3000

wlan: 0.9.4

ath_pci: 0.9.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LK1E] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LK1E] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

PCI: Enabling device 0000:03:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LK1E] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ath5k_pci 0000:03:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ath5k phy0: failed to wakeup the MAC Chip

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:00.0 disabled

ath5k_pci: probe of 0000:03:00.0 failed with error -5

```

Please help. Even guessing may be helpful.

----------

## Jeffrey0

Unpatched madwifi-ng (ath_pci/hal) doesn't support the 5007EG which is what Gentoo's provided PCI database misdetects as "5006EG". Like I said above, use ndiswrapper+atheros.cz WinXP driver or manually apply the x86-only madwifi patch.

----------

## Adwin

I would recommend you update your pci ids

$ update-pciids

ath5k now works. Tried today with 2.6.26-rc2 on amd64.

Didn't have the time to check if the code was backwards-compatible with 2.6.25 though.

----------

## AllenJB

There is a patched ebuild available - see the Atheros AR5006EG wiki article

----------

## beso_1717

 *AllenJB wrote:*   

> There is a patched ebuild available - see the Atheros AR5006EG wiki article

 

i still cannot have the 1a3b:1026 chip work either with madwifi or ath5k on amd64. i haven't yet tried ndiswrapper since i really don't like it. it's quite a bad a** and the last time i've tried it has broken my radeon compatibility.

any hints?!

----------

## soroh6

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 168c:001c (rev 01)

 

This is the telltale sign that you actually have a 5007EG chipset, lspci misidentifies them.  lspci -nn to check yours

 *soroh6 wrote:*   

> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)

 

I just got this working today, because of the new HAL drivers that were released.

If you checkout an svn snapshot of madwifi, and extract the new HAL into that, it should work fine.

http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3698-20080604.tar.gz

You'll need to reboot after installing the new drivers (seriously).  I know they are just kernel modules, but even if you unload them, remove the directory, whatever, I would get a HAL status error until I rebooted, then the device was online already.

They should be in the trunk of madwifi soon (svn release of madwifi), so if you use svn ebuilds for madwifi, hopefully soon you can just emerge and get the new HAL already.

madwifi 0.93 and 0.94 will not work with 5007EG.  Even current svn checkout (r3746) will not work without the new HAL.

----------

## HyperQuantum

 *soroh6 wrote:*   

>  *C1REX wrote:*   168c:001c (rev 01) 
> 
> This is the telltale sign that you actually have a 5007EG chipset, lspci misidentifies them.  lspci -nn to check yours
> 
>  *soroh6 wrote:*   04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01) 
> ...

 

I had the same output from "lspci", and had the device working for some time thanks to the special Madwifi snapshots.

But I just tried someone's suggestion from this thread, and did a "update-pciids". Now I get the following:

```
05:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)

```

This is weird. The lspci output has changed, but is still wrong?

----------

## soroh6

Yeah, still wrong, basically.  It is (the ar5007) also known as 2425 or 242x based chipsets, so I guess it is slightly more accurate now.  Thanks for the tip on update-pciids.

See http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192 for more information.

 *lspci -nn wrote:*   

> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)

 

----------

